# Afghanistan Slingshots



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

A request from a family member here in the US.
Ellen requested six custom slingshots from bunnybuster to send to six soldiers serving in Afghanistan.
So...I came up with these forks, and extra bands and pouches, and stuffed the box full.
Seeing the boys are in a combat area, I also sent along some 7/16 steel balls.
I am proud to help out our soldiers with this request.
No charge for the slingshots.
God Bless America!
Tom
aka. bunnybuster


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Good stuff, I would like to be one of them lucky soldiets, let's hope they get put to good use, maybe some stealth action.. good job


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

You're a GREAT guy Tom!


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Great gesture Tom. I am sure they will love it! They should enjoy it as I enjoy my Hammermil.

Raymond


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Being an ex, viet nam, era ,veteran, overseas, .......
I know what it is like to feel overwhelmed,lonely, and put in a survival situation.
509th SAC transportation squadran, in Guam 1973. USAF
B52 support for the bombings of north viet nam, and secretly, cambodia. It got us out of the war.
Anyway...I am proud to be a veteran of foreign war that has protected our country, and other countries from radical morons that only know how to destroy peoples lives.
I am proud of our soldiers







These people aren`t in it for the money. 
They love America.
Too much talking here....
Later my friends


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

SlingMan said:


> You're a GREAT guy Tom!


I agree


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

That's pretty cool of you Tom. I've been there too, and if those are just used to chase cans around the compound for fun, or a quick shootout tournament on a down day, or even discouraging the indig's from being rude without having to actually shoot them and file the after action report, I'm sure they will fill the bill perfectly. Maybe you will even get some feedback on how they were used in country. Be sure to share with the rest of us if you do.

James
USAF 51'st TFW Osan AB, ROK 1988-89
Desert Shield/Storm Vet 1990-91


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I cannot like this post enough


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Excellent as always Tom!!!
I know they wlll have a blast with them. My only brother is a Vietnam Vet who served in the Marines. From his stories I know a little of what you wrote about. I'm proud of him and thankful to all who have and do serve our country in this way!


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

As I knew they use some hi-power " air rifle " for sentry removal task, but SLINGSHOT , YOU ARE THE FIRST MAN!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

"Too much talking here"? Not enough Tom. Never let anyone forget the sacrifice and the cost. Big time job by you there Bud! They will love them!







Flatband


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Way to go Tom, I know you feel good about it and well you should.
Philly


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

Army's handing out Bunnybusters... TIME TO REUP!


----------



## SlinginDylan (Jan 7, 2011)

My grandfather was in the navy, he is also a vietnam veteran. My great grandfather who just passed served in world war 2 in italy were he met my great grandmother. He had so many stories of how he was in the battle against Hitler. My great grandfather died at 90 years old and lived a full, adventurous life . He will be missed greatly.


----------



## YonakaYamako (Apr 21, 2011)

mckee said:


> You're a GREAT guy Tom!


I agree
[/quote]

Ditto! This is an awesome thing you've done. Outstanding way to supports some of the guys serving overseas.

USN 1979-2001


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

thats really great of you, a few of my buddies just got back and they said they really appreciated what we sent them. I'm sure they'll love it and I really appreciate that you're so selfless in appreciating what so many do not.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Tom:


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Dayhiker said:


> Tom:


Bill,
I like it


----------



## pawzzz (Jan 15, 2010)

Outstanding sir! I'd like to think that one of your slingshots will save the day when a little close range stealth is needed.

315th SPS USAF Phan Rang AB Vietnam (1971 - 1972)


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

That is a great deed. Thanks for supporting our troops.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> A request from a family member here in the US.
> Ellen requested six custom slingshots from bunnybuster to send to six soldiers serving in Afghanistan.
> So...I came up with these forks, and extra bands and pouches, and stuffed the box full.
> Seeing the boys are in a combat area, I also sent along some 7/16 steel balls.
> ...


God bless you, Tom

Henry
US Army 1960 - 1976, Viet Nam 1965 - 1966
US Navy Reserve 1985 - 1998


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

Hope this kind gesture helps bring some comfort to these young soldiers who love the USA and trust their commander in chief. Hope to see an end to this operation. Now the longest in our history. I cannot wrap my mind around how people do not ask why. I used to hate people like me who just asked why. 100,000 of our young men and women seaching for 100 terrorists always one step ahead planted homemade bombs in the street for the past ten years. Must be frustrating and demoralizing as ****.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

SlingshotSean said:


> Hope this kind gesture helps bring some comfort to these young soldiers who love the USA and trust their commander in chief. Hope to see an end to this operation. Now the longest in our history. I cannot wrap my mind around how people do not ask why. I used to hate people like me who just asked why. 100,000 of our young men and women seaching for 100 terrorists always one step ahead planted homemade bombs in the street for the past ten years. Must be frustrating and demoralizing as ****.


 We, as a nation , need to bring our soldiers home...NOW!!!!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

What a great thing you've done Tom I bet our guys would love to receive stuff like that,a morale booster indeed


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Great gesture, Tom.

I understand that our political leaders sometimes don't have much choice, but I still believe wars are mostly stupid and should by all means be avoided. In a war, good people get hurt and die, usually on both sides. Nobody needs that.

I got really lucky beeing born in 1965, caught a very rare time slot in German history that meant I did NOT have to fight in a war. People born before and after me are not so lucky.

As much as I hate war, I have a ton of sympathy and the utmost respect for the brave soldiers who risk their lives every day. I hope your presents will bring some joy into their grim days.

Jörg


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

It's selfless acts of generosity like this that help me cling onto the belief that there is still hope for humanity.

Well done Tom, you are a role model to us all.



JoergS said:


> I got really lucky beeing born in 1965


Were you there when the wall came down ? That must have been a pretty amazing time for everyone.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Hrawk said:


> Were you there when the wall came down ? That must have been a pretty amazing time for everyone.


Yes, I was in Germany when that happened. It was very touching indeed.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

I watched a video on youtube about a US army soldier shooting at unarmed civilians with his daisy slingshot and steel ammo, while patroling streets in Iraq. Mmmm...


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Xidoo said:


> I watched a video on youtube about a US army soldier shooting at unarmed civilians with his daisy slingshot and steel ammo, while patroling streets in Iraq. Mmmm...


 Hmmmm
unarmed iraqi are two words that dont go together.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> I watched a video on youtube about a US army soldier shooting at unarmed civilians with his daisy slingshot and steel ammo, while patroling streets in Iraq. Mmmm...


 Hmmmm
unarmed iraqi are two words that dont go together.
[/quote]

Sure, in a prejudice dictionary those two words do not go together. Iraq is considered as part of the beginning of human civilization, so they are civilized people. Hmmm.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

bunnybuster said:


> Hope this kind gesture helps bring some comfort to these young soldiers who love the USA and trust their commander in chief. Hope to see an end to this operation. Now the longest in our history. I cannot wrap my mind around how people do not ask why. I used to hate people like me who just asked why. 100,000 of our young men and women seaching for 100 terrorists always one step ahead planted homemade bombs in the street for the past ten years. Must be frustrating and demoralizing as ****.


We, as a nation , need to bring our soldiers home...NOW!!!!
[/quote]

I couldnt agree more-Three more Brits killed this week.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Guys, this is the custom slingshots section. For political discussions, please use the Off Topic forum.

I am very sure that the slingshots Tom is so generously giving to the soldiers will be used for recreational purposes, just like everyone else.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

JoergS said:


> Guys, this is the custom slingshots section. For political discussions, please use the Off Topic forum.
> 
> I am very sure that the slingshots Tom is so generously giving to the soldiers will be used for recreational purposes, just like everyone else.


Joerg,
I second that motion
Tom


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks Jeorge, posting this in the Custom slingshot forum and the responses were inappropriate. Toys for our boys over seas should go in the off topic thread.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

Active duty Requests slingshots should be the headline in the New York Post.


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

I LIKEEEEEEE


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Outstanding!


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

I will post on another thread about a related topic soon.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

That's really great tom. I like to see support for our boys. Kudos to you sir.


----------

